# Justice League: Batman, The Flash & Co. im ersten Teaser-Trailer zum Superheldenfilm



## CarolaHo (24. Juli 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Justice League: Batman, The Flash & Co. im ersten Teaser-Trailer zum Superheldenfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Justice League: Batman, The Flash & Co. im ersten Teaser-Trailer zum Superheldenfilm


----------



## matrixfehler (24. Juli 2016)

Alles klar, Avengers können einpacken


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Juli 2016)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Alles klar, Avengers können einpacken


Ich glaube nicht, Tim. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chaz0r (24. Juli 2016)

Ich bin gespannt.
Ich fand Batman vs. Superman auch trotz seiner Schwächen ganz gut. Und ich muss sagen: Die Ultimate, die ich gestern auf dem Apple TV gesehen hab (digital gibts das ja schon) gefällt mir sogar richtig gut - macht zahlreiche Plotholes dicht.

Mal gucken, was sie hier machen. Ben Affleck als Batman hat mir auch überraschend gut gefallen - mindestens auf dem Niveau von Bale. Er spielt halt nur einen anderen Bruce Wayne/Batman.

Ich hoffe es wird gut!


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2016)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Alles klar, Avengers können einpacken



Justice League ist erst im Aufbau. Bis jetzt hatten wir erst einen mässigen Batman vs Superman Film

Ob Flash Serie was mit dem Flash im Kinofilm zu tuen hat - keine Ahnung.

Das Aqua Man seinen Film nach Justice League find ich bissel komisch weil meist stellt man ja erstmal die Helden vor und dann haben sie einen Film zusammen.

Der Fancut Teaser auf der Comic Con sah nett aus aber der Film wird erst Ende 2017 erscheinen.

Suicide Squad sieht für mich eher als Kandidat zu Avengers aus als die Justice League


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2016)

Leider haben sie nicht den Darsteller von Flash aus der Serie ... der wäre super gewesen.

Aber sieht interessant aus ...


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2016)

Ah also macht DC es mit seinen Serien wohl anders als Marvel

Gerade einen Artikel gelesen das derzeit Hauptstory Charaktere sterben müssen in Arrow und Gotham damit die Story von Suicide Squad passt


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2016)

Wobei mich das verwundern würde ...



Spoiler



Deadshot ist IMO bereits bei Arrow verstorben. 



Hast du mal den Link zu dem Artikel?


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2016)

Forbes Welcome

Ich muss sagen Gotham kenn ich erst die deutsche staffel 1 und arrow fehlte mir die zeit muss noch ab staffel 3 anfangen ^^


----------



## kidou1304 (24. Juli 2016)

erscheint mir erstmal schon Unterhaltsam, bin gespannt. Aber schade..NOCH keinen Hinweis auf Superman, ob er überhaupt schon im ersten dazustoßen wird? 

@Rabowke: wirklich schade, dass sie Grant Gustin nich als Flash genommen/bekommen haben  macht er wirklich toll find ich


----------



## Enisra (24. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei mich das verwundern würde ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja 


Spoiler



Seit wann bleiben denn Comichelden länger als ein paar Ausgaben Tot? 
Ich glaube nicht das man bei den Verfilmungen diesen Umstand mal ändern würde


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2016)

Naja du kannst halt schlecht gleichzeitig Flash Serie und Flash in Justice League Film drehen ^^

Besser als Justice League fand ich aber neuen Lego Batman Trailer





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h6DOpfJzmo0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## hawkytonk (24. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Ah also macht DC es mit seinen Serien wohl anders als Marvel
> 
> Gerade einen Artikel gelesen das derzeit Hauptstory Charaktere sterben müssen in Arrow und Gotham damit die Story von Suicide Squad passt



Seit wann sind denn FIlm-Universum und Serien-Universum bei DC verbunden?! Die einzigen, die sich ein Universum teilen sind (nur Serien-Universum) "Arrow", "Flash" und "DCs Legends of Tomorrow". Dazu hinzukommen soll noch Supergirl, mehr oder weniger - aber auch erst ab Staffel 2. (->Supergirl hat den produzierenden Sender gewechselt.) Das DC FIlm-Universum ist erst ab "Man of Steel" zusammenhängend. FIlm-Universum und Serien-Universum sind bei DC aber getrennt. 

ps. 
Lediglich Marvel lässt sowohl alle (eigenproduzierten) Filme in einem Universum stattfinden und bezieht zusätzlich das Marvel Serien-Universum mit ein. Und selbst bei Marvel gibt es höchstens hier und da ein paar Referenzen beim Serien-Universum auf Ereignisse des Film-Universums. (Nicht anders herum.) Viel mehr auch nicht. Rechtlich wie auch organisatorisch sind FIlm-Universum und Serien-Universum* zudem strikt getrennt. 
*Marvel Serien-Universum: Alle Netflix-Serien [Daredevil, JessicaJones, LukeCage, IronFist, Defenders, ThePunisher], Agents of SHIELD, Agent Carter.


----------



## hawkytonk (24. Juli 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Besser als Justice League fand ich aber neuen Lego Batman Trailer


Fand ich auch gut.  Die Musik am Ende (ab 1:45) hat mir hingegen überhaupt nicht gefallen.


----------



## Rabowke (24. Juli 2016)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> [...] Und selbst bei Marvel gibt es höchstens hier und da ein paar Referenzen beim Serien-Universum auf Ereignisse des Film-Universums. (Nicht anders herum.) Viel mehr auch nicht. Rechtlich wie auch organisatorisch sind FIlm-Universum und Serien-Universum* zudem strikt getrennt.
> *Marvel Serien-Universum: Alle Netflix-Serien [Daredevil, JessicaJones, LukeCage, IronFist, Defenders, ThePunisher], Agents of SHIELD, Agent Carter.


Wobei Agents of Shield schon die meisten Darsteller aus den Filmen hatte: Samuel L. Jackson als Nick Fury, Cobie Smulder als Maria Hill und die eine Dame aus Thor, die weibliche Kriegerin. 

Gerade bei den Netflix Serien hast du Recht, hier gibt es nur vage Andeutungen, z.B. Daredevil Season 1 am Anfang werden die Events aus dem ersten Avengers, die Zerstörung NY, angesprochen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (24. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei Agents of Shield schon die meisten Darsteller aus den Filmen hatte: Samuel L. Jackson als Nick Fury, Cobie Smulder als Maria Hill und die eine Dame aus Thor, die weibliche Kriegerin.


Du meinst Lady Sif. Dazu kommen dann noch Peggy Carter sowie Dugan und seine Einheit in Rückblicken, Agent Sitwell, Malick, Dr. List und Präsident Ellis. Wobei Agent Carter auch nicht schlecht ist: Peggy, Dugan und seine Einheit, Stark sr. und Zola.

Das mit den Netflix Serien ist klar, die entstehen halt im Gegensatz zu den anderen halt nicht allein unter Disnesyführung, da wird es nicht so einfach die Schauspieler einzubauen.


----------



## hawkytonk (24. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei Agents of Shield schon die meisten Darsteller aus den Filmen hatte: Samuel L. Jackson als Nick Fury, Cobie Smulder als Maria Hill und die eine Dame aus Thor, die weibliche Kriegerin.
> 
> Gerade bei den Netflix Serien hast du Recht, hier gibt es nur vage Andeutungen, z.B. Daredevil Season 1 am Anfang werden die Events aus dem ersten Avengers, die Zerstörung NY, angesprochen.


Du meintest sicher Lady Sif (Jaimie Alexander). Die genannten bzw. aufgetretenen Charaktere/Schauspieler sind aber alle Nebencharaktere und (bis auf Samuel L. Jackson) auch 'preisgünstiger'. Hauptcharaktere könnten sie sich sowohl aus Lizenz- wie Kostengründen nicht leisten. 

Wie auch immer. Jedenfalls hatten bisher die Serien keine Auswirkungen auf die Filme oder wurden referenziert. (Zum Beispiel, dass man im Film das Auftreten/Erscheinen von Seriencharakteren wenigstens nennt.) 
Evtl. wird/könnte es dazu kommen, dass Daredevil in einem der kommenden Avengers (3) Infinity -Filmen (Part 1/2) eingebaut wird/auftauchen darf. ->Das ist aber bisher nur eine durch Fans geschürte Seifenblase, die die Entscheider bisher weder dementiert haben (dass das möglich ist) noch irgendwas bestätigt haben.


----------



## SGDrDeath (25. Juli 2016)

hawkytonk schrieb:


> Wie auch immer. Jedenfalls hatten bisher die Serien keine Auswirkungen auf die Filme oder wurden referenziert. (Zum Beispiel, dass man im Film das Auftreten/Erscheinen von Seriencharakteren wenigstens nennt.)


Nunja rate mal woher die Avengers in Age of Ultron wussten wo Struckner steckt und wo der Helicarrier herkam  Man verfährt halt bei den Filmen nach dem Verfahren nichts direkt groß zu referenzieren damit die Kinozuschauer nicht denken sie haben was verpasst weil sie die Serie nicht kennen. Aber die Verbindungen gibt es schon.


----------



## michinebel (25. Juli 2016)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei Agents of Shield schon die meisten Darsteller aus den Filmen hatte: Samuel L. Jackson als Nick Fury, Cobie Smulder als Maria Hill und die eine Dame aus Thor, die weibliche Kriegerin.



Wie konntest du nur Phil Coulson vergessen.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juli 2016)

Oh Gott ... du hast recht. Eigentlich der Grund für mich Agents überhaupt zu sehen, ich find seinen trockenen Humor einfach grandios!


----------

